# Udder milk down



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey everyone!! As much fun as it is seeing full, beautiful udders, I wanted to also highlight the importance of a does ability to milk down. My first few years I kept does who had tons of fatty tissue in their udders because I believed that’s how you got those big beautiful mammary systems. I made the hard decision this year to move on those does that had that udder tissue, and I can say it was a great decision. The does I kept do so much better in the ring but also produce so much more. This 2 year old doe, pictured immediately after going 2nd place behind a extremely respected long time breeder, shows how full and well attached her udder is. She milks on average 11-12 lbs, and milks down to nothing! I think when choosing what does you want to work with, make sure you take into account the udder texture when empty as well as full. I love how this doe milks down to absolutely nothing! 
















2yo 2nd freshener with a show fill, right after the show 









Rear udder 









Milked out 


Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I completely agree!! I think that is something that not too many people realize or care about, but like you said, it really does make a huge difference!!

Stunning goats and udders as usual!! 😍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes yes! I don't keep any that have lots of udder tissue, it reduces their capacity! 

Beautiful doe!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow she milks out really nice!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful doe! It's definitely a trait I am going to breed for in the future. I'm still working on having good attachments but getting away from meaty udders will definitely be a priority after I have some better general udder form.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow, that is very milked out, LOL Pretty doe!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

That is a very nice udder! Do you notice that the udder tissue becomes more or less bulky at different times? It seems like I can feel more tissue in the udder when the does are in heat. Not sure why. And then you sometimes get inflammation those first few days after kidding, too, of course. 
Interesting stuff.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting this! The soft, dairy skin and tissue overall and in the mammary system is SO desirable for a reason instead of a meaty udder! Thanks for the pics and explaining this, an often overlooked part of breeding and milking dairy girls.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

This is something I don't care about. If the doe has nice attachments, nice MSL, and good capacity, some udder tissue isn't a deal breaker for me.


----------

